

Xen SMEP (and SMAP) bypass - 2510c39011c5
https://www.nccgroup.trust/en/blog/2015/04/xen-smep-and-smap-bypass/

======
imperialdrive
please don't tell me this means a fresh round of scheduled maintenance
reboots!

